# Brookville tailwaters



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Hows the fishing been as of lately? Thinking about heading out there sunday for a nice long walk through the water.


----------



## fratfish (May 16, 2006)

I was out Monday for about an hour and got one really nice brown. Other reports i heard from Monday were good as well. I believe that the season is closed at the tail water for a couple weeks right now, could be wrong though.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

correct, ALL fishing is closed right now in th etailwater below the dam until the last Sat in April, so the stocked bows get spread out. Flows have been eratic lately so be sure to check the gauge before you go, and thats no gaurantee they wont open er up on you, btw, 10 am is the usual time they open the gates , I have sadly found out over the last few years, cut many a trip short on me. 

Salmonid


----------



## LFN (Apr 28, 2004)

Where is Brookville located??
Thanks, Lou


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Is it open to fishing and strictly catch & release, or completely closed to fishing?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i have heard conflicting reports, i will find out tomorow for sure and post. brookville is the tailwater below brookville lake in SE indiana, really fun little fishery. also, anything under 4ft on the guage is fishable, below 3ft for dries but they easiest fishing is higher. salmonid i have had a few trips flooded out as well, its been at 11 a.m. this winter and the guage doesnt update until about 2 , so go real early and hope or wait till the afternoon!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I have talked with the IDNR and Brookville Lake Management officials and they have told that the tailwater is not closed right now. I am going on that info right now. I keep hearing its closed its open, so I called and talked to three different folks out there and they say it is not closed this year. I have talked to people who have been fishing there and they have seen or been approached by anyone saying its closed. I don't want to send you guys out to find it closed then have you all pissed at me but the folks who are in charge have told me no it is not closed. S


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Just talked to buddy on the BTW, he talked with a Conservation Officer and was told that it is not closed as far as he knows. S


----------

